# Antenna options for NCE cabs



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jack and I are at least interested in this topic... 

At one point, the NCE PowerPro system cab came with an external antenna. There are posts on the net (even on the NCE site) describing how to switch to an internal antenna. Apparently, some folks were breaking the external antenna off and wanted something less likely to get damaged when handled roughly.

I have an NCE radio system with the newer, internal-only antenna in the cab. I've been disappointed in the range of the unit, and am wondering if anyone has experimented with adding an external antenna back onto the unit.

I've thought about a repeater, but I'm not keen on running another cable across my layout--especially since I don't currently have a good, weatherproof hiding spot for the repeater.

So--anyone done this or have other ideas?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

have a look at the radio board and see if any of the mounting points for the sma jack are still there?

Look at the article on the NCE site to install the patch antenna, shows the board with the jack on it.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Dan - Thanks for starting this thread. Greg - Thanks for the mention of the patch antenna. Gotta look at that.

I can understand why the whip antenna wasn't popular. Too many times I need to set the cab down on the ground; much more convenient without having to worry about bending the antenna. Can't help feeling whip antennas look a little dopey. So an out-of-the-case non-whip with improved cab performance is my goal. But then, so is winning a million dollar lottery. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The best coverage is the whip... hands down.

I assume "out of the case" means external. This means a whip or a shorter stubby, which don't work as well as the 1/2 wave whip.

You never get something for nothing in RF.

Greg


----------

